# Pasadena Ca. wants to Ban Pit Bulls



## Elvisfink

Pasadena wants to ban Pit Bulls. What a bunch of idiots! California state law prohibits cities from banning any specific breed, but what these idiots may try and do is a mandatory spay and neutering similar to a San Francisco law.

*Pasadena mulls pit-bull ban*
City leaders say the powerful and sometimes aggressive dogs threaten public safety.

KTTV video.
http://www.myfoxla.com/story/19897108/pitbulls-no-longer-welcome-in-pasadena


----------



## patty

I did not know that California had that law that they could not ban different types of dogs. It is not that way here. The town I live in is ok with pits, but the neighboring town does not allow them at all.


----------



## Black Rabbit

Wow how stupid. Ugh


----------



## mi16reisen

Interestingly enough there was a dog adoption event at the Rose Bowl not too long ago. One of the adoption groups represented was Angel City Pit Bulls. No vicious incidents there.


----------



## Lacy Lou

What gets me is the total ignorance of people that have never owned any kind of pit, and that the "stigma" surrounding a certain breed of dog can get it banned. It really ticks me off! 



THERE ARE NO BAD DOGS, ONLY BAD OWNER"S.


----------



## patty

Lacy Lou said:


> What gets me is the total ignorance of people that have never owned any kind of pit, and that the "stigma" surrounding a certain breed of dog can get it banned. It really ticks me off!
> 
> THERE ARE NO BAD DOGS, ONLY BAD OWNER"S.


I agree 100%. Does not seem fair when there are other breeds that do not make the headlines like pits do


----------

